# Billy Sheehan and Phil X clinic in Calgary



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Anybody else going? I got my ticket. 

Friday, March 4, 7 PM
Guitarworks Macleod Trail
Billy Sheehan Clinic

We are very proud to welcome bass legend Billy Sheehan, of Mr. Big, Steve Vai, and David Lee Roth fame, to deliver a very special perfomance and clinic. He will be joined by studio guitar player, Phil X (Tommy Lee, Rob Zombie, Avril Lavigne). This is a once in a lifetime opportunity to see an all time great in a very intimate setting. There is a very limited number of tickets to this event available for purchase from Guitarworks Macleod Trail for $15 each.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

On Facebook, Phil is advertising that he's looking for a drummer to play with for this Calgary show. 

I'd love to see this clinic.


----------



## Slowfinger (Jan 1, 2011)

Phil X also in Frozen Ghost and was guitarist on the last Triumph album around 1987. Great album.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

If I had a plane ticket I would be there in a heartbeat.


----------



## Vinzafy (Mar 5, 2011)

Here's a couple of videos from the clinic. Couldn't record any of Billy's Clinic since the Event Manager requested not to:

Phil X Clinic (Communication Breakdown Jam + Greek Style Tuning) 

Billy and Phil Jamming


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Cool! Thanks for posting.


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

It was an awesome clinic. Clearly lots of the people there did not know who Phil was, but after he was done they were digging it. Billy must come from another planet. I have seem many live acts and great musicians, but rarely does my jaw actually drop...and it did on Friday night. Billy is easily one of the greatest bass players in the world. Just amazing and also seems like the most humble and nicest guy around. Great great clinic on friday.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Morkolo said:


> If I had a plane ticket I would be there in a heartbeat.


I had a plane ticket--except mine was out of town...
Or I'd have been there.


----------

